# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  تبدیل standalone به ISAPI

## hamed_gm

سلام به دوستان
من یه برنامه با اینتراوب نوشتم که رو standalone کار می کنه حالا می خواستم ببینم چطوری می تونم برنامه رو به ISAPI تبدیل کنم و اونو تو اینترنت قرار بدم.
اصلا می شه برنامه اینتراوبو توی اینترنت روی دامین و هاست معمولی گذاشت؟
میشه یکم توضیح بدین

----------


## ghabil

اینم توضیح

روی دامین و هاست معمولی با داشتن دسترسیهای مجاز بله، توی سایت AToZed لیست سرورهایی که برات هاست میکنند هست. کلا دیپلوی کردن ISAPI یک دردسرایی داره که توی داکیومنتیشن اینتراوب کامل توضیح داده آنلاینش رو هم توی سایتشون میتونی با مثال ببینی...

----------


## hamed_gm

مرسی قابیل جان!
من این لینکو خودم ولی بازم روش دیپلوی کردن ISAPI رو تو اینترنت توضیح نداده.
من یک دامین و هاست دارم که win2003 server ولی نمی دونم از کجا بفهم که اینتراوب رو پشیبانی میکنه یا نه
می خوام بدونم که dll و فایلهایی که دلفی می سازد رو فقط با ftp روی هاست بریزم کافیه یا باید جایی چیزی تنظیم بشه! بعد چطور صفحات رو صدا بزنم یعنی لیک صدا کردن تو isapi چطوری میشه؟ چون توی standalone باید از یک پورت استفاده کنیم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من یک دامین و هاست دارم که win2003 server ولی نمی دونم از کجا بفهم که اینتراوب رو پشیبانی میکنه یا نه


لازم نیست اینتراوب را پشتیبانی کنه، باید ISAPI را پشتیبانی کنه که IIS موجود در Win2003 Server این کار را انجام میده، فقط در IIS 6.0 پشتیبانی از ISAPI بطور پیش فرض غیرفعال هست که باید فعالش کنید.
برای انتقال به سرور هم کافی هست فایل DLL ساخته شده را به Virtual Directory مورد نظر منتقل کنید، و در لیست مجوزهای آن هم بررسی کنید که مجوز Execute وجود داشته باشه.




> بعد چطور صفحات رو صدا بزنم یعنی لیک صدا کردن تو isapi چطوری میشه؟ چون توی standalone باید از یک پورت استفاده کنیم


بجای localhost و شماره پورت آدرس دامین مقصد + پوشه ایی که فایل DLL را به آن منتقل کردید قرار بدید. در انتها هم که مثل همون برنامه stand alone باید نام افزونه ISAPI ایی که ساختید (همون فایل DLL) را قرار بدید.

----------


## ghabil

در ادامه حرفهای آقای کشاورز، اگر هاستت توی Featureهاش از ISAPI حرفی نزده به احتمال قریب به یقین سرویس رو بسته، برای مطمئن شدن بهشون میل بزن و بپرس ، بعضی میگن برات باز میکنن ، بعضیها هم میگم بایدبیشتر پول بدی ، بعضیها هم نمیکنن!

----------


## Maryam_y_m

من یه سرور IIS دارم که میدونم ISAPI رو ساپورت میکنه. فقط نمی دونم چطوری تستش کنم. از کجا میتونم یه sample برای ISAPI پیدا کنم و توی هاستم قرار بدم؟ چه تنظیماتی لازمه انجام بدم؟

----------


## yalanemail

> من یه سرور IIS دارم که میدونم ISAPI رو ساپورت میکنه. فقط نمی دونم چطوری تستش کنم. از کجا میتونم یه sample برای ISAPI پیدا کنم و توی هاستم قرار بدم؟ چه تنظیماتی لازمه انجام بدم؟


 
اين هم يك نمونه سايت كه با اينتراوب طراحي شده :

http://www.asiapardaz.com

----------


## anubis_ir

جناب yalanemail
يكبار سايتت رو در فايرفاكس باز كن تا ببيني در رعايت كردن استانداردهاي وب چقدر موفق بودي.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از کجا میتونم یه sample برای ISAPI پیدا کنم و توی هاستم قرار بدم؟


یکی از Demoهای موجود در پوشه IntraWeb در پوشه Demos دلفی را بصورت ISAPI کامپایل کنید، و فایل تولید شده را در یک پوشه روی سرور قرار بدید، و بررسی کنید که پوشه مجوز Execute داشته باشه. آدرس فایل ISAPI روی سرور را در مرورگر اینترنت خودتان وارد کنید، اگر برنامه مربوطه اجرا شد، یعنی ISAPI روی سرور فعال هست، و درست کار می کند.

----------


## Maryam_y_m

من یک فایل ISAPI را روی سرورم (win2003 / IIS ) قرار دادم ، ولی فقط زمانی اجرا میشود که در قسمت web service extentions ، گزینه All unknown ISAPI extentions را Allow کرده باشم و در غیر اینصورت جواب نمیدهد. به خاطر service hardening هم نباید این گزینه روی سرور allow شود. چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من یک فایل ISAPI را روی سرورم (win2003 / IIS ) قرار دادم ، ولی فقط زمانی اجرا میشود که در قسمت web service extentions ، گزینه All unknown ISAPI extentions را Allow کرده باشم و در غیر اینصورت جواب نمیدهد. به خاطر service hardening هم نباید این گزینه روی سرور allow شود. چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میکنید؟


به غیر از گزینه Allow unknown ISAPI extension، باید گزینه ایی هم برای اضافه کردن یک افزونه ISAPI بصورت دستی هم داشته باشه، یعنی خودتون نام و آدرس یک ماجول ISAPI را بهش بدید، تا فقط آن را فعال کنه، نه هر افزونه ISAPIایی را.

----------


## milad22

سلام به دوستان گرامی
من برنامه ای رو با IW نوشتم و در حالت Standalone خوب کار میکنه ولی در حالت ISAPI متاسفانه با اونکه Allow unknown ISAPI extension،  رو هم فعال کردم کار نمیکنه. و وقتی Brows میکنم چند دقیقه ای رو تلاش میکنه و دست آخر میگه نمیتونم!!
حتی یه صفحه معمولی رو هم نمیتونه باز کنه
Windows 2003 R2+IIS 6.0
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمائید

----------


## milad22

دوستان کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## mahmood114

سلام 
میشه راهنمایی کنید که چکار باید کرد که بشه dll را روی هاست اجرا کرد
ممنون

----------


## ariopax

سلام 




> سلام 
> میشه راهنمایی کنید که چکار باید کرد که بشه dll را روی هاست اجرا کرد
> ممنون


ببینید این فایل ها بدردتون میخوره 

http://uploadboy.me/lryabr380esw/IIS...SAPI1.pdf.html
با احترام

----------

